# Rf punch cross over



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a older Rockford punch 125.2 amp that has a z card cross over. I don't know much more than you can put the card in different ways to make it low pass full range or high pass. I was reading through the manual and it says you can change the resistors on the card to cahnge the x over point. It gives the values of the resistors to use, I was wanting to see if anyone has ever owned one of these amps and changed the resistors.


----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

I've done it. If you go to Fry's they will have the right values in the same package as what is on the card. Use a soldering iron to heat and remove the old resistors, then drop the new ones in their place and hold them with tweezers while you solder the ends down. It isn't too hard.


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Do I have to change all 4 resistors?


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

91dime said:


> Do I have to change all 4 resistors?


Yes, usually these cards have all resistors the same value, thus you have to change them all to change the x-over point.


----------

